# Canada Corals - "G'Day, Mate!"......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

"Build it.....they will come. Bring in Aussie Corals.....they will come."  I past by earlier today to have a look at the awesomeness.






Just landed yesterday. Healthy and vibrant. The usual blinding suspects:

Orange and Gold Euphyllia
Crazy/Insane Lobos (my favourite from this batch)
Acans
Duncans
Favias - Prisms, War Corals

Pictures taken with my phone - deal with it . Additional pictures and details will be posted by Canada Corals; I'm sure.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Red!

We are just finishing up on pics right now. 

They will be posted shortly.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks....for what? lol .....No probs. Your pics will be MUCH better than mine.  Much to the appreciation of the members here. lol

Good Hunting Everyone.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You didn't show these.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

golden torch FTW!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

des said:


> golden torch FTW!


That's not a golden torch.

That's a heliofungia plate coral.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------

